# Best ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON in Southern California



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

Who is the very best orthopedic surgeon in southern california (los angeles, orange, riverside, san diego county)?

20 month old dog hurt her right front leg today after taking a hard tumble. 

x-rays came back negative. vet recommended the dog see a OS immediately.

any advice is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

pm sent....


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

i dont have 10 posts so the forum wont let me reply to your PM

thank you. 

That is the ortho the vet recommended.

two others have told me the office is "crooked" and would not step foot in the door.

i am very confused.

please give me more details on your opinion. like most of us i have a ton of time and money invested in this dog and want her to have the very best chance of a recovery of some sort.

best regards


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

summer jack contact Patty Kiernan she's a ftrial pro. sure to know a wise choice. http://www.justintimeretrievers.com/


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

I would try Dr. Ron Beely. 

http://www.zootoo.com/vets/zip91786_beeleyronaldldvm


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Better yet call Cal Cadmus DVM, he is up in Oakdale No Cal but he may know who to send you to and give you his take on the situation..(209) 847-2257


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

What Bon said- prolly the best available given that Doctor Aycock isn't available.

Air mail her to Texas regards

Bubba


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Dr Tony Cambridge, DVM DACVS at Veterinary Surgical Specialists. He did surgery on my own pet bred girl with bilateral ED and she did WONDERFUL post-op (now years later). He has since repaired cranial cruciate ligament ruptures for a few friends as well as a couple medial patellar luxations. He isn't all that "quick to cut," lets you know if it is a non-surgical case, has great bedside manner, and is extremely honest. The dogs love him and I don't know a single person who has been there to see him who hasn't raved about their experience.


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

Bubba said:


> What Bon said- prolly the best available given that Doctor Aycock isn't available.
> 
> Air mail her to Texas regards
> 
> Bubba



WHY IS DOCTOR AYCOCK NOT AVAILABLE? I AM WILLING TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA TO SEE THE BEST. AS WITH MOST OF YOU I HAVE A TON OF MONEY AND TIME INVESTED IN THIS DOG.

BEST REGARDS


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Ed is a great guy and good doc but is he an orthopedic surgeon?


----------



## calfowler (Feb 11, 2011)

Montview said:


> Dr Tony Cambridge, DVM DACVS at Veterinary Surgical Specialists. He did surgery on my own pet bred girl with bilateral ED and she did WONDERFUL post-op (now years later). He has since repaired cranial cruciate ligament ruptures for a few friends as well as a couple medial patellar luxations. He isn't all that "quick to cut," lets you know if it is a non-surgical case, has great bedside manner, and is extremely honest. The dogs love him and I don't know a single person who has been there to see him who hasn't raved about their experience.


I also had great results from Veterinary Surgical Specialst. I saw Dr. Guy Tarvin.


----------



## Pat OConnell (Feb 1, 2011)

take the time to take the dog to Oakdale Vet Clinic in oakdale, Ca. Robin and Cal are the best for orthopedics. 

The best major hospital for labs is San Fancisco Vet Clinic on Alabama Street in San Francisco...expensive, but well worth it...


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

If youre willing to travel, I would reccomend Dr Richardson in Sacramento. Ive had good expreience with him, as have many others who I have spoken to.


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

The swelling is so that the vet put her on 3 days worth of Prednisone to bring the swelling down. 

Going for stressed and unstressed digital x-rays on Thursday to see if a partial is even doable. 

I will overnight the x-rays to two different orthos and get their opinion.

Anything else I should be doing? thanks


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

x-rays will not show soft tissue damage-you said x-rays were already negative. You would need an MRI or maybe a CAT scan-ultrasound is not really reliable enough. What does your vet suspect the injury is? Not sure I understand the prednisone in this case...


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

pupaloo said:


> x-rays will not show soft tissue damage-you said x-rays were already negative. You would need an MRI or maybe a CAT scan-ultrasound is not really reliable enough. What does your vet suspect the injury is? Not sure I understand the prednisone in this case...


Both Orthos have said with digital x-rays stressed and unstressed that can be viewed on the HD monitor and have said they can view ligament damage on an x-ray.

Ortho said the swelling was so great to take the pred for 3 days to reduce the swellling which would help to get "better" x-rays.

I will ask about an MRI and a CAT scan.

ortho has stated ligament damage just based on movement of the foot alone. to what degree is unknow until we see the x-ray

thanks


----------



## RWB (Jun 4, 2009)

Dr. Olds at Brentwood Pet Clinic in Los Angeles has an excellent reputation. 30+ years experience and very respected.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

dogcommand said:


> Ed is a great guy and good doc but is he an orthopedic surgeon?


Nope he is not, he does however know some good ones, one in particular, Dr. Randall Fitch, is now in California, not sure where but somehow Orange County comes to mind, Randy is a great guy and an exceptional surgeon.


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

RWB said:


> Dr. Olds at Brentwood Pet Clinic in Los Angeles has an excellent reputation. 30+ years experience and very respected.


Several people have recommended Dr. Olds. Unfortunately he will be out of town for 1 month.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Dr. Ed, if you are talking about the Dr. Fitch that used to be in Colorado, a friend of mine used to go to him and I believe she said he went somewhere around San Juan Capistrano (sp?).


----------



## summerjack (Aug 30, 2010)

I wanted to say thank you to all of you that took the time to share your thoughts and opinions. IT HAS BEEN A HUGE HELP. Thank you!


----------

